# Help* on Wheybolic 60



## shotdead42 (Aug 26, 2008)

-hey, as u guys can see i'm new to the forums.-

Currently i'm taking Wheybolic 60.(its GNC brand i know)
I'm almost outa the jar, and is there anything else thats better?

-like the taste is just fukin disgusting, 
-but if there is sumthing fukin awesome, ill take it;regardless of the taste.

i'm just lookin for sumin thats going to give me results(the guy at GNC told me this is by far the best product they got, and has sold alot of em)

Just to ask, is Wheybolic extreme 60 even good?
(i know alot of ppl here say GNC is bad and etc, but *regardless of the Price*, are they good?)


----------



## Amino89 (Aug 26, 2008)

Torrent, Relentless are good post-workout options far superior then Wheybolic 60.


----------



## workingatit43 (Aug 26, 2008)

Torrent good stuff

Torrent


----------



## zombul (Aug 27, 2008)

Proteins to look into
ON 100% Whey Gold Standard 5lb
Sci-Fit 100% Whey Protein 5LB
CH Pure Whey Fusion 5lbs
   I like optiums gold standard but post workout I like something with carbs as well.


----------



## shotdead42 (Aug 27, 2008)

i'm just wondering, by far the products u guys listed; 
are they better then Wheybolic Extreme 60?


also, hows the taste on these whey anyway?

Thanks!


----------



## Ben dur (Aug 27, 2008)

shotdead42 said:


> i'm just wondering, by far the products u guys listed;
> are they better then Wheybolic Extreme 60?
> 
> 
> ...





GOOD GOD 
ON %100 whey
double rich chocolate, blended with ice is like CRACK

i cant stop thinking about the shit


...its good


----------



## shotdead42 (Aug 27, 2008)

> GOOD GOD
> ON %100 whey
> double rich chocolate, blended with ice is like CRACK
> 
> ...


lmao, so i'm guessing ON %100 whey,
 is better then wheybolic 60?, and taste better?


PS:
100% Natural Whey Gold Standard - $35.99 : Optimum Nutrition, The Bigger Picture
witch whey is the best? (so many to choose from)


----------



## GOtriSports (Aug 27, 2008)

shotdead42 said:


> lmao, so i'm guessing ON %100 whey,
> is better then wheybolic 60?, and taste better?
> 
> 
> ...



I think by now you should realize there is no way to say for sure which whey is "the best" everything that has been listed by the members so far are GREAT. Take one of them. It does not matter too much which one you pick because the members have all posted good products. Just pick one and go for it. 

However, I will say if you don't like the Wheyabolic taste I am not sure you are going to like any Whey Protein shake. I have had three different kinds and the Wheyabolic is my favorite tasting so far. It might just be personal preference though!


----------



## shotdead42 (Aug 27, 2008)

> However, I will say if you don't like the Wheyabolic taste I am not sure you are going to like any Whey Protein shake. I have had three different kinds and the Wheyabolic is my favorite tasting so far. It might just be personal preference though!



For wheybolic Extreme 60, u got wut flavor?
i got vanilla and omg its awefull =(

u still bin taking wheybolic 60?



Hey one more thing, iw as looking into
After Max - $54.99 : Optimum Nutrition, The Bigger Picture
hows that for a post workout?
better then ON %100 whey?


----------



## GOtriSports (Aug 27, 2008)

shotdead42 said:


> For wheybolic Extreme 60, u got wut flavor?
> i got vanilla and omg its awefull =(
> 
> u still bin taking wheybolic 60?
> ...



haha, Vanilla is the flavor I used and I thought it tasted great! However after I run out of my current container of Wheyabolic I am going to be taking

Whey Protein Isolate - 100% Pure

I am very excited to give it a try! I will be doing the strawberry flavor =)


----------



## zombul (Aug 28, 2008)

shotdead42 said:


> For wheybolic Extreme 60, u got wut flavor?
> i got vanilla and omg its awefull =(
> 
> u still bin taking wheybolic 60?
> ...



 If your trying to gain size that should be very good post workout with the carbs and protein.Stay away from the rediculous high calorie weight gainers though.


----------



## gerard4864 (Mar 16, 2011)

bump


----------

